# Any butchers in Lorain/Medina County Area?



## buckntruck12 (Oct 10, 2013)

Anybody know of any good deer butchers in the general Lorain/Medina county area...Looking for a reasonably priced one to take my deer, preferably one that is able to do smokies and summer sausage. I have a meat grinder at home and usually cut them up myself in the past, but with work and school, it'll be hard for me to find the time to do so.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

T K Keller meats off rt 83 in Litchfield. I always process my own deer but I buy from them and they do a good job.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Polansky Meat market in Amherst, Ohio. fast, reasonable, and makes the best summer sausage and smokies I have had yet.


----------



## buckntruck12 (Oct 10, 2013)

how much does polansky charge?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Not sure what their prices are for this year , you could call them at 440-988-2617.

I had a very large deer made into mostly sausage and smokies with pork added last year. The rest cut and ground. They gave me back all my deer which is something I watch since being shorted a few times by other processors.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

FAB said:


> Polansky Meat market in Amherst, Ohio. fast, reasonable, and makes the best summer sausage and smokies I have had yet.


Had some smokies done there at polaskys and they are pretty good.
also a guy did a nice job processing and wrapping one for me. Gregg and sons in Eaton Twp. I will dig a number up. Got out of hunting so have not used them in two years

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckntruck12 (Oct 10, 2013)

I called up Polansky's and they said $80 for deer processing, but the lady didn't know how much they charge per lb for the smokies until I actually bring one up there. I know there used to be a guy in Lagrange that did processing, but I can't seem to find any info on him...


----------

